# Delhi Hardware Vendor Feedback Form



## raj.singla (Oct 5, 2007)

This would be a place for people to give feedback on vendors (in Delhi n NCR Region) they have dealt/interacted with.
We welcome all Positive/Negative feedback as long as it is constructive, in the sense that it should give all readers a clear knowledge and a more decided choice on which vendors to buy from.
Rather than all of us making the same mistake by going to the wrong shops over n over again, we can actually come up with a list of preferred vendors, who always give comparatively better price/support.

I thought it would be a great if we can get a thread going for Delhi too after all its capital of India .Moreover try to give the contact information of that particular Dealer.As by just telling his Name or Shops Name does not help to locate his shop in such a Huge City....U can do that by providing either Address, Mail Id or Phone no...I hae added this as everyone exclaimed Computer Empire to be a great shop but no one actually post his contact info...
Thanx..I hope this thread will rock as it will get attentions by all the people concerned...

Can somebody pls post the vendors contact no where i can get Leadtek winxp global 10 TV TUNER CARD?


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 5, 2007)

just got mu pc 2 days back from np,
i would highly recomend to take quotation from atleast 3 to 4 shops...
1 shop will give u processor cheaper other will give mobo cheeper, but the price diff is abt Rs.200 to Rs.300.

1st shop u can visit is Computer Empire(hard to get in, very high rush), they give quotation w/o including tax and when they give u final bill they include 4% tax, by this many things eg like my processor e6750 got abt Rs.100 costlear then from its cost,
but at the same time some things r very cheap there even with tax,
so pls surway,

2nd shop i can recomend u is R R System, but do remember to bargain from them, the only reason im recommending them is that, that they have every thing avalable there(proc+mobo+ram+etc..) and the rush is less compared to computer empire.. 
and 
do remember, if ur building a pc with ur own config, be ready to spend 2-3hrs easily there.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

One stop shop for all your hardware and software needs at best price in Nehru Place is Computer Empire...No point in wasting time elsewhere!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

My vote to RR system (nehru place).
I haven't bought anything from them for last 6-7 months.But they are good..but yeah do little bargaining with them.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 5, 2007)

i have been visiting nehru place for last 7 years .NP  is filled with A$$ HOLES .COMPUTER EMPIRE has lowest prices there.



			
				raj.singla said:
			
		

> Can somebody pls post the vendors contact no where i can get Leadtek winxp global 10 TV TUNER CARD?




 Top notch infotronix …..basement b-1/2 , shakuntla building, 59, Nehru place(actually this shop has shifted to nearby building 3 months before….err didn’t cared to note its address…this address is from bill…)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

^^please provide reason for suggesting a shop too...


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 5, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^please provide reason for suggesting a shop too...



dude TOP NOTCH infotronix are official distributers of leadtek in india.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I prefer Rashi peripherals.They provide the best customer support and the prices are very competitive too.The most important thing is I believe in them if they tell you something then it is so.I have a good friend there so it helps too.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually buy things from SMC international, but it takes a lot of bargaining.
Thinking of trying out Rashi next time. 
Lets hope we bump into each other sometime The_Devil


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure man but I am usually bankrupt most of the time,so....


----------



## raj.singla (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanx Vivek Babu Delhi....
i ll take care of that...I have gone ur threads a lot in the last couple of days n i have to really appreciate that ur threads really make sense..
u have quite good knowledge of computer peripherals...
Hey check out the prices of smc...I got few things from there couple of days back..
Cabinet: Centurian Cooler Maters 4500 rs
Psu: Cooler Master 600w Sli n Crossfire Ready @ 3500 Rs.
n 2 GB TRANSCEND Ram of 800 MHZ @ 2300 rS EACH...
What do u think of prices? have i got them too costly?
n also can u pls tell the phne no or the address of computer empire asap?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

the RAM price is wayyyy to high.You should have got it at around 1.6-1.7k for 1gb.Dunno about others but I reckon they are high too.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 6, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> Thanx Vivek Babu Delhi....
> i ll take care of that...I have gone ur threads a lot in the last couple of days n i have to really appreciate that ur threads really make sense..
> u have quite good knowledge of computer peripherals...
> Hey check out the prices of smc...I got few things from there couple of days back..
> ...



hmm.... that SMC  guy has a long habit of quoting prices higher & u have to Negotiate hard with that guy to get correct price. so always have a rough idea before u go to SMC . SMC has some products which u don’t find easily in Nehru place, that’s his positive aspect.

.

computer empire 
201,meghdoot building
94,nehru place
ph:26465625,26414645(nobody  will answer u ,u have to go there in person)

this shop is in same line of SMC


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 6, 2007)

9811622992...just call this cell number and get latest quotes from Computer Empire


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 7, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> My vote to RR system (nehru place).
> I haven't bought anything from them for last 6-7 months.But they are good..but yeah do little bargaining with them.



Even i vote for them. Buying from them for sometime now. Never had any problems. They even recognize me now.


----------



## raj.singla (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanx for giving the address Vivek...
Hey i have the rough idea... I downloaded a pda file where ram prices were given 2340 for the month of october...
Infact at that point of time i was happy to get these prices....I called one dealer  he quoted 2000+tax which makes again 2250 if we add 12.5%
Most of the things i had got for my computer....
It is just TV tuner card i have to purchase...
i will buy one 24'' tft when its prices comes under my budget...
Which is the best TFT in this category? 
n Vivek u said that a 24'' with a TV tuner card is better than a 26'' LCD tv..Could u explan how?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 8, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> i will buy one 24'' tft when its prices comes under my budget...
> Which is the best TFT in this category?
> 
> 
> n Vivek u said that a 24'' with a TV tuner card is better than a 26'' LCD tv..Could u explan how?



 No doubt dell 24".

I think I have better explained the thing then & there only, do I need to repeat again. Moreover what really matters is : that is “WHAT I THINK”.


----------



## hash!! (Oct 8, 2007)

i've been goin to this place called Mass Computers in manjusha since forever... rates are decent, tho i suggest you take quotations from a couple of other places before you go here... 
but barring that, its service is great, and i manage to get whatever component i want, no matter how bad the availability is...


----------



## raj.singla (Oct 10, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> No doubt dell 24".
> 
> I think I have better explained the thing then & there only, do I need to repeat again. Moreover what really matters is : that is “WHAT I THINK”.


What s the price of 24'' dell now a days?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 11, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> What s the price of 24'' dell now a days?



www.dell.co.in


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 11, 2007)

Computer Empire is pretty decent if you don't have the time or inclination to look around and bargain . Get the price quotes from the shop and then go up and buy the part from their store above .
The shop is in the same row as SMC and Cost to cost , so 'time spent' shouldn't really be a concern .


----------



## raj.singla (Oct 11, 2007)

Its worth 40000 bucks..
Thats way 2 many...HEY Vivek whats the config u r using right now?


----------



## priyadarshi (Oct 12, 2007)

i prefer to buy from simple in nehru place. co-operative when selecting products and after sale service too. competitive price.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 12, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> Its worth 40000 bucks..
> Thats way 2 many...HEY Vivek whats the config u r using right now?


 My configs 
  ATHLON 64 3000+ (90nm, Venice, 939) on GIGABYTE K8N51PVMT-9 (GEFORCE 6150/NFORCE 430) with component out, 512MB x 2 Kingston value DDR400, Seagate sata 2 80gb x 2 in raid 0, Samsung pata 40gb, leadtek win fast TV 2000 xp global, SoundBlaster audigy value 2, Altec Lansing MX-5021 THX 2.1, Sony DVD rw, liteon combo, odyssey 500w psu ,intex spice cabby & monitor 19” lcd Samsung sync master 940BW,D-link 502T.

[FONT=&quot]Pentium 4 1.7 GHz( 180nm, Willamette,478 ) on microstar 845GE,128MB simmtronics DDR266 + 512MB transcend DDR400,WD 7200RPM 160GB PATA, compro video mate TV gold plus 2,soundblaster audigy value, creative inspire T6060  5.1 , Sony DVD rw, Sony cd rom, odyssey 500w psu, frontech1551 nimbus cabby & monitor 22” lcd DELL  E228WFP[/FONT]


----------



## ayush rathi (Oct 14, 2007)

does anybody sell powersafe or VIP smps in nehru place


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

i am going to buy a new PC.
which is the best hardware shop in NP?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^kab.hehehe.
Rashi peripherals
SMC 
Computer EMpire


----------



## priyadarshi (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^kab.hehehe.
> Rashi peripherals
> SMC
> Computer EMpire



i found smc a bit expensive. computer empire is good but too much rush there. can u plz tell me the address for rashi peripherals?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 16, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> i've been goin to this place called Mass Computers in manjusha since forever... rates are decent, tho i suggest you take quotations from a couple of other places before you go here...
> but barring that, its service is great, and i manage to get whatever component i want, no matter how bad the availability is...


That's been the dealer of my choice too! Very supportive guy, and knowledgeable too, unlike the rest of NP dealers.


----------



## corb25 (Jul 25, 2009)

I thnk mass computers in nehru place is the worst place to go . Not only are the 2 proprietors rude, they are expensive..charge extra for AMC and provide it as if they are doing a big favout to you..so if all of you want to keep your money and peace of mind ...DONT GO TO MASS COMPUTERS IN NEHRU PLACE


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi...

Am from New Delhi, so will mention my say on Nehru Place.

*Location:*
Is located at South Delhi. It is a straight drive from the Airport Road. GK,  Malivya Nagar, Ashram, Panchsheel, CR Park, and Kalkaji are some colonies near Nehru Place. Nehru Place has around 5-6 entry points all from the main road. 

*Structure and design:*
It is an old building structure. Probably set up in the late '70s or early '80s. Is extremelly poorly maintained. You can spit where ever you want, urinate behind buildings. It has a lot of multi storied buildings, which are offices for Multi Nationals and local business men. The ground floor and 1st floor primarily host the IT shops. There are also a lot of ware houses present here. These hold racks upon racks of CPUs, motherboards, PSU, and monitors. Believe me --- I have seen these warehouses. It would probably have approximate 400-500 distinct shops.

*Other possibilities at Nehru Place:*
1.  Buy clothes. Shirts, trousers, jackets, and innerware.
2.  Watch movies. Has two cinema halls. (Though Paras is currently shut).
3.  Eat food. Has local joints and a Cafe Coffee Day.
4.  Smoke.
5.  Buy local street goods. Locks, combs, mirrors, toys, shoes.
6.  ATMs and banks for money transactions.
7.  Buy cigarettes or alcohol.
8.  Refill printer ink cartridges.
9.  Job hunt.
10. Pirated games and software.

*Vendor Feedback:*

The vendors at Nehru Place are really really bad. *PERIOD*
Someone above mentioned they are a** holes. I 101% agree with that
person. The reason I am saying this:

1. The vendors are extremelly rude and coarse.
2. They reply to questions as if we should pay them a fee.
3. Bad practices are rampant. No bills, cheating customers,
selling old products, lying to customers.
4. Packages are sold --> returned --> resealed --> sold.
5. At time vendors laugh at you. I remember a couple of shop keepers
laughing at me, when I asked for a fan controler. "Kiya room ka 
phanka laganaa hain computer main bhiyaa" (You want to put a room
fan inside your cabinet).
6. Limited product line is available. Specially if searching for high
end equipment.
7. Refusal to use Credit Cards, cause a 2% tax will be levied. 
8. Have no knowledge of what they are selling. They could good as be selling
vegetables.

I basically align the Nehru Place vendors in the same class as crooks, criminal,
and petty thieves. I have to do my shopping from there, since I have no other option.

*Though the good shops are:*

RR: Has a wide assortment of equipment. 
Shop on right of RR: They have the creative audigy line of products.
SMC: Pretty good. Probably the only shop where I saw a X58 motherboard and a 4870x2. 
Though be careful. The sardarji on the counter, quotes high prices with a sweet smile.

Many people ask "what is the best shop at Nehru Place". There can never be a best shop at Nehru Place. You have to search and do research to pick up equipment. It also depends what you are purchasing. My rule is:

1. If < RS. 100 go to nearest shop at Nehru Place, purchase and get out.
2. Else search at least 5 shops, and make the purchase.
3. If high end parts (CPU coolers, GPU, Power supply), compare to online rates and decide.

*Some bad experiences I had:*

1. Bought a Cool Viva Pro for my old 8500GT. The sealed box was missing some screws.
2. "Had to" buy Molex to 6 PIN PCI Express converters for a high price. Were not available with any other vendor.
3. Purchased 2 80MM cabinet fans. Failed after one week of operation.
4. Was made to "wait" for a computer part (went out had a cigarette, ate some food, drank cold drinks),came back and was told, the part is not available.

Many people here swear by Computer Empire and Mass Computers. These are shops for average parts. The walls have the rates tacked to them...! Good area to get a "ball park" idea of prices. Not a place where I would pick up stuff from.

Last but not the least...an image of Nehru Place. (This is during a light period). The first two floors are the major IT shops.


*img169.imageshack.us/img169/7336/800pxnehruplace.jpg


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

as everyone over here is a fan of computer empire might i also suggest cost to cost, it also have cheap prices, 5-10 buck difference with the computer empire, but if a newbie goes there, they surely sold him the worst pc configuration and don't ask the vendor whether a product is good or not, cause they will always tell you the worst product which is in bulk to be good, and also they usually don't have the really good products


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> as everyone over here is a fan of computer empire might i also suggest cost to cost, it also have cheap prices, 5-10 buck difference with the computer empire, but if a newbie goes there, they surely sold him the worst pc configuration and don't ask the vendor whether a product is good or not, cause they will always tell you the worst product which is in bulk to be good, and also they usually don't have the really good products



Am not a fan of any shop at Nehru Place. 

But I got to go there, since I am a hardware geek...!


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

asigh said:


> Am not a fan of any shop at Nehru Place.
> 
> But I got to go there, since I am a hardware geek...!



than from where do you shop


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> than from where do you shop



I do my small time shopping from there...

But major parts..this time I got from Lynx.


----------

